# What's your 3 Best Flies!



## Backwater

Ok all, I thought I'd start a *fun thread for everyone here*. The theme of the thread if to *see what everyone's all-time best flies are*, their absolute *most reliable go-to flies* you use to scout with since you know you have the best luck with them. Mainly inshore saltwater fly fishing, but freshwater and offshore flies are also welcome. If you are normally a lurker or just reply occasionally, we really want to hear from you. From the lower western Gulf Coast TX, through MS, the LA Bayous, wrapping around Florida and up the East Coast to NC and beyond!

Again, *your best 3 all time go-to flies* and describe for what specie, time of year, conditions and a little bit about the fly and how you work it! If you see someone else post the same fly, still post yours too since we want to see what you also like! Please comment on any fly you like or want to give feedback on! If you purchased them, where did you purchased them from or a source to buy them. If you tie or tied them, please comment on materials used or any twist, spin on it or variations of that fly you do with it on the vise. This information will be a great source for fly fishermen to know where to purchase them or for tiers, what materials to use.

I believe this will give the newer members and new to fly fishing a great head start on what flies they need or need to pick up to start being productive. Or new to fly tying, it would be patterns they need to start learning to tie for themselves, to start being productive. Heck, some of us guys that have been in it for a while might also want a new trick in our fly box when the fish are laughing and flicking birds at our go-to flies! LOL

No pretty froo froo flies that you're not sure if they work or not!  _We're *not* talking about your 3 favorite flies_ that you love and have a romance with. We want the *3 "best" flies that simply work!* We are talking about your *real pickup truck style work horse flies* that bang the fish out!!! We don't care how ugly they are, how simple they are, if they look like alien food or whatever. It's not a beauty contest, only the fact that *they work, catch fish and work really great!* We don't care if that's what you use to target ladyfish or freight train size redfish, from spotted sea trout, flounder, snook, jacks, macks, bass, it doesn't matter! Just if it's the best and your little secret weapon to go bend that rod immediately and for your favorite fun fish! 

*PICS PLEASE* if possible! If not, name the fly and describe it. No fancy pics needed! Just pic the thing up, shoot a pic with your cell phone and post it! We don't care if there are 20 others posted just like it! Just show us what YOUR best ones are, regardless!  Hey, we all know that there will be a lot of chartreuse and white clousers, etc, etc.... Who cares, just show us or tell us!

We are looking for *all active and non-active members on the fly board* to participate!

If you are worried about getting credit for *your unique original fly*, then consider *this thread as being published!* It's time and date stamped and feel free to tag your name to it. We will later refer to and give your credit for it. We are all ladies and gentlemen here! Oh and, let's here from you ladies too!

If you want to purchase some of the flies where there is no source available (especially if it is a unique fly they tied), you could PM that person and work out some sort of deal for a few or them.

*Hold no secrets back and go for it! Your 3 best flies*!


----------



## Backwater

Don't worry, I'm working on mine!  So many flies..... 

Hey Btw, we need all our fly swap guys to participate too! Don't forget the guides and Captains as well! From newbies to ole timers, all are welcome to show your stuff!


----------



## Nway93

If I had only one fly to use it'd be an everglades special. If I'm back home in Jupiter, Fl and using a fly rod its either chucking flies into the mangroves for snook and small tarpon or a couple ponds I have found with snook reds and poons. The waters pretty stained in both places so the ep works well. I've caught a bit of everything on it. Reds, snook, tarpon to 30lbs, ladyfish, jacks, snapper, small goliaths, peacocks and largemouths, crappie, and even the only sheepie I've landed on fly.

My go to up here in Jax is what I call the cha cha slide.


I was shown a variation of this by the guys at Blackfly. I use psuedo hair as the tail a pair of sili legs and tarantula brush for the body. I keep a ton of these in my lowtide redfish box in black and purple, tan, and purple and tan as pictured. Always on a #4 daichi 2546 with med beadchain eyes. Lands very soft and with the legs and brush has a lot of movement. If I put this where it needs to be and little ticks with a short pause in between it gets ate almost everytime for backing and busting reds. I've also tied it with either finn raccoon or rabbit strip as the tail and uv polar chenille as the body for the big spooky schools in the winter since you can let it sit but still moves a lot.

Last one is the only fly I carry besides a gurgler for tailers in the grass.


Called the bacon bit since Austin Bacon at Blackfly came up with it. I tie it with a ball of estaz at the back to splay out the rabbit strips a bit more and sometimes throw in mono eyes. Austin just uses polar chenille, rubber legs, rabbit strips for claws, tarantula brush, and of course a weed guard. X-small lead eyes so it doesn't hit the water too hard but I'll use sm or med eyes later in the tailing season as the grass seeds so it gets down to the fish rather than hangs up on the grass. I use a sl12s #2, it was originally tied on a #6 b10s but after people complained about breaking hooks Austin uses #4 2546's. I strip it long and slow and also works for sheepies in the grass although I can never get those bastards to eat.


----------



## Ties2Flys

1) white deceiver
2) chartreuse deceiver
3) white & chartreuse deceiver


----------



## sjrobin

Nway93 said:


> If I had only one fly to use it'd be an everglades special. If I'm back home in Jupiter, Fl and using a fly rod its either chucking flies into the mangroves for snook and small tarpon or a couple ponds I have found with snook reds and poons. The waters pretty stained in both places so the ep works well. I've caught a bit of everything on it. Reds, snook, tarpon to 30lbs, ladyfish, jacks, snapper, small goliaths, peacocks and largemouths, crappie, and even the only sheepie I've landed on fly.
> 
> 
> Your flies would work on Texas reds and speckled trout. Thanks for sharing.
> 
> 
> My go to up here in Jax is what I call the cha cha slide.
> 
> 
> I was shown a variation of this by the guys at Blackfly. I use psuedo hair as the tail a pair of sili legs and tarantula brush for the body. I keep a ton of these in my lowtide redfish box in black and purple, tan, and purple and tan as pictured. Always on a #4 daichi 2546 with med beadchain eyes. Lands very soft and with the legs and brush has a lot of movement. If I put this where it needs to be and little ticks with a short pause in between it gets ate almost everytime for backing and busting reds. I've also tied it with either finn raccoon or rabbit strip as the tail and uv polar chenille as the body for the big spooky schools in the winter since you can let it sit but still moves a lot.
> 
> Last one is the only fly I carry besides a gurgler for tailers in the grass.
> 
> 
> Called the bacon bit since Austin Bacon at Blackfly came up with it. I tie it with a ball of estaz at the back to splay out the rabbit strips a bit more and sometimes throw in mono eyes. Austin just uses polar chenille, rubber legs, rabbit strips for claws, tarantula brush, and of course a weed guard. X-small lead eyes so it doesn't hit the water too hard but I'll use sm or med eyes later in the tailing season as the grass seeds so it gets down to the fish rather than hangs up on the grass. I use a sl12s #2, it was originally tied on a #6 b10s but after people complained about breaking hooks Austin uses #4 2546's. I strip it long and slow and also works for sheepies in the grass although I can never get those bastards to eat.


----------



## Backwater

LOL..... No one wants to show their deep dark secret little weapons, when no one's lookin!  I know it's tough! LOL

Remember people, this is more to help out the guys just getting started. But experienced or inexperienced, let's see what cha got! It'll be fun and a good way to give back to our fly community on this board!

Don't worry if you think they might catch all the fish out of your spots with all the best flies out there. If all the fly fishermen got out there and fly fished with the absolute best flies, all at the same time, it probably wouldn't add up to about 2% of what the live bait slingers catch in a day.


----------



## fishn&flyn

1.Clouser Minnow Chartreuse over White
2.Deer Hair Slider Red head with white rabbit strip tail
3.EP Peanut butter black and purple

I really wish when they upgraded the site they has made posting photos easier.


----------



## Backwater

fishn&flyn said:


> 1.Clouser Minnow Chartreuse over White
> 2.Deer Hair Slider Red head with white rabbit strip tail
> 3.EP Peanut butter black and purple
> 
> I really wish when they upgraded the site they has made posting photos easier.


Just set up a photobucket account and upload them on there. Pics should be resized to 400 - 600 dpi wide. Then you can copy the IMG image and paste in your reply or post.


----------



## permitchaser

Back
I've got my 3 and will take pictures. This is a good idea if they read the d.... rules


----------



## permitchaser

Nway93 said:


> If I had only one fly to use it'd be an everglades special. If I'm back home in Jupiter, Fl and using a fly rod its either chucking flies into the mangroves for snook and small tarpon or a couple ponds I have found with snook reds and poons. The waters pretty stained in both places so the ep works well. I've caught a bit of everything on it. Reds, snook, tarpon to 30lbs, ladyfish, jacks, snapper, small goliaths, peacocks and largemouths, crappie, and even the only sheepie I've landed on fly.
> 
> My go to up here in Jax is what I call the cha cha slide.
> 
> 
> I was shown a variation of this by the guys at Blackfly. I use psuedo hair as the tail a pair of sili legs and tarantula brush for the body. I keep a ton of these in my lowtide redfish box in black and purple, tan, and purple and tan as pictured. Always on a #4 daichi 2546 with med beadchain eyes. Lands very soft and with the legs and brush has a lot of movement. If I put this where it needs to be and little ticks with a short pause in between it gets ate almost everytime for backing and busting reds. I've also tied it with either finn raccoon or rabbit strip as the tail and uv polar chenille as the body for the big spooky schools in the winter since you can let it sit but still moves a lot.
> 
> Last one is the only fly I carry besides a gurgler for tailers in the grass.
> 
> 
> Called the bacon bit since Austin Bacon at Blackfly came up with it. I tie it with a ball of estaz at the back to splay out the rabbit strips a bit more and sometimes throw in mono eyes. Austin just uses polar chenille, rubber legs, rabbit strips for claws, tarantula brush, and of course a weed guard. X-small lead eyes so it doesn't hit the water too hard but I'll use sm or med eyes later in the tailing season as the grass seeds so it gets down to the fish rather than hangs up on the grass. I use a sl12s #2, it was originally tied on a #6 b10s but after people complained about breaking hooks Austin uses #4 2546's. I strip it long and slow and also works for sheepies in the grass although I can never get those bastards to eat.


Not everyone on here knows what an everglades special is or for that mater a ep


----------



## permitchaser

These 3 fly have caught fish by me or guides in the Keys that I gave flies

1. Super Toad Tarpon fly. Yarn body, rubber band legs, rabbit and marabou tail









2. Bone fish fly T...Buggy Shrimp Yarn body with grizzly hackle, mono eyes, crystal flash antenna. You need to clip the palmered hackle on the bottom of the fly to allow it to sit upright









3. Merkin Crab, Permit Fly. Yarn body with rubber band legs, Marabou and Kristal Flash










Fly #1 and 2 are my creations. I have not caught a Tarpon on the #1 fly but guides have. Maybe this year will be the Year
#3 is my go to permit fly but I have caught Bonefish on them
The #2 fly I have never put it on the internet but Lefy put it in his book years ago

My flies aren't pretty but they catch fish
These are cell phone photos


----------



## coconutgroves

@permitchaser what knot is that on the toad fly? Can't tie a knot, tie a lot?


----------



## permitchaser

coconutgroves said:


> @permitchaser what knot is that on the toad fly? Can't tie a knot, tie a lot?


It came from my stretcher box all rigged up. It's a loop knot on 80 lb. bite leader. Tie a small loop in your leader the feed the tag end through the hook eye. Then tie a knot in the tag end and push that through your loop then pull the loop closed tight. The knot in the end then stops at the closed loop. I'll see if I can find it on the inter net


----------



## KnotHome

My go to because what doesn't eat a shrimp? 


Love this guy on the beach


The first fly many of us learned to tie and I still keep coming back to it. This is my favorite variation btw.


----------



## Backwater

Knothome, I had a feeling that shrimp pattern would pop up! Those things are just crazy cool! Where's my cocktail sauce? Ha!

Thanks for sharing the other 2 flies. It's good to see you can also break out a normal flie too as your go-to fly. 

coconutgroves, that looks like a Lefty Krey knot.


----------



## GG34

KnotHome said:


> My go to because what doesn't eat a shrimp?
> 
> 
> Love this guy on the beach
> 
> 
> The first fly many of us learned to tie and I still keep coming back to it. This is my favorite variation btw.


Knot, where can I get that shrimp recipe?


----------



## yobata

KnotHome said:


> My go to because what doesn't eat a shrimp?
> 
> 
> Love this guy on the beach
> 
> 
> The first fly many of us learned to tie and I still keep coming back to it. This is my favorite variation btw.



Those shrimp look incredible! I would eat them!!


----------



## permitchaser

KnotHome said:


> My go to because what doesn't eat a shrimp?
> 
> 
> Love this guy on the beach
> 
> 
> The first fly many of us learned to tie and I still keep coming back to it. This is my favorite variation btw.


Knot
I can tell most of the material you used but a recipe might be handy. It appears like you tie a lot because their not sturdy


----------



## permitchaser

Backwater said:


> Knothome, I had a feeling that shrimp pattern would pop up! Those things are just crazy cool! Where's my cocktail sauce? Ha!
> 
> Thanks for sharing the other 2 flies. It's good to see you can also break out a normal flie too as your go-to fly.
> 
> coconutgroves, that looks like a Lefty Krey knot.


Back your right, as usual, I got the knot out of Lefty's 1986 book Fly Fishing In Saltwater. It may also be called an Arbor Knot


----------



## jonrconner

Lefty's loop knot and the arbor knot are totally different animals, the knot described sounds like an arbor knot, and in the heavy bite tippet knot strength isn't important, conversely the loop knot aproaches 100% strength if properly tied according to Lefty's instructions.
JC


----------



## Backwater

jonrconner said:


> Lefty's loop knot and the arbor knot are totally different animals, the knot described sounds like an arbor knot, and in the heavy bite tippet knot strength isn't important, conversely the loop knot aproaches 100% strength if properly tied according to Lefty's instructions.
> JC


Jon, I've tied a ton of these knots. You'll notice that the tag end in this pic points to the hook and is a loop knot. 


permitchaser said:


>


With an Arbor knot, the tag end points away from the hook and is a jam knot that is cinched down to the hook.

I created a new thread in response to the loop knot question about loop knots and to talk further about it. It's called (of all things) "*Loop Knot*!" I did this so we didn't get off topic to the theme of this thread. 

Back on topic. Jon, let's see what chu got! (i.e your best 3 flies!)


----------



## el9surf

1. Tan gurgler
2. My wobbly minnow I posted up a while. back on an xl shank hook white with olive back
3. Chartreuse and white seaducer

Those three will cover bass, tarpon, snook, reds, trout and just about any other inshore species.


----------



## KnotHome

I'm offshore and the internet is slow right now. I'll get the recipe up next chance I get.


----------



## Backwater

KnotHome said:


> I'm offshore and the internet is slow right now. I'll get the recipe up next chance I get.


Wait... Where are you at?


----------



## permitchaser

el9surf said:


> 1. Tan gurgler
> 2. My wobbly minnow I posted up a while. back on an xl shank hook white with olive back
> 3. Chartreuse and white seaducer
> 
> Those three will cover bass, tarpon, snook, reds, trout and just about any other inshore species.


We like pictures


----------



## Backwater

I'm starting to tie mine. 

Ok guys, lets see yours!


----------



## sjrobin

Backwater I think a lot of us are still waiting for your top three. Texas redfish are not that particular.


----------



## Backwater

sjrobin said:


> Backwater I think a lot of us are still waiting for your top three. Texas redfish are not that particular.


LOL....

I gotta stop fishing to take the time to post some! 

Let's see yours Steve! LOL


----------



## Backwater

This is the first one of the 3 flies, in no particular order, but to say that it was the 1st fly I ever created that was any good and turned out to be a very good fly to find fish and to sight cast to. I first created it in the early 90's fished the heck out of it and finally published it around `2000. I think I've caught just about everything you can catch inshore in Florida (except bonefish and permit), especially snook, reds, sea trout, ladyfish, juvi tarpon, macks, jacks, bonitas, etc.. including freshwater large mouth bass. But it is exceptionally good for sight casting to laid up snook and dock lights. It's the simplest of flies and old school, but can cause a finicky fish to eat sometimes. When wet, it's basically a bay anchovy pattern and most fish will eat them like potato chips, even if they are not hungry.

It's called the Ted Haas' *Tan and White*.

The bottom fly is the original "Tan and White" and the top one is a variation of it.



Note, these look better wet than dry. The bottom is the original Tan and White fly. You can't see it with the lighting in this pic, but it has a pearl flash laterial line. I also do the laterial line in gold or silver (depending on water clarity (gold for darker water). The fly on top with the eye is a variation of the bottom fly, tied with Rumpf Extra Select tan craft fur wing (back) and of course, epoxy eyes.

In the original fly on the bottom, the fact that there are no eyes doesn't effect it's effectiveness. This particular is around 3.5" OAL. But I've tied it as little as 1" for bluegills and rainbows and as large as 6" for big pelagics. But my normal size I use is 3-4". Depending on material used, the longer ones can have sort of a Hogy lure action to it. It's also tied and used it in different colors.

*Hook - *This size is tied with a *#2 Dai-Riki 930* stainless steel hook (one of my new favorite saltwater hooks for sure (Best Value)
*Wing -* *Tan chinese strung rooster saddle hackle*. In this case, I'm using *Wapsi.* Alternate colors that work good are, gray, chartreuse, olive or whatever. *Alternative - tan Rumpf Extra Select craft fur
Latterial line -* *Gold, silver or pearl flash*. You can use *crystal flash or flashabou*. This one I used *DNA Holo Chromosome*, but use up whatever you have.
*Belly -* *White artic fox tai*l. You can substitute AF belly hair, finn raccoon, marabou or a tuff of white bunny. I tend to like the artic for or finn raccoon since it holds more volumn than marabou underwater and breaths really well. But marabou will still work.
*Tread -* *Danville 210 white flat wax nylon*, clear mono or whatever you have.

It's a very basic and simple fly and very simple to tie. Start out with a thread base on the hook shank from the eye to the bend of the hook. Tie in between 4 to 6 strands of flash straight out the back of the hook shank (all together) about 1/2" from where you want the tail to end (I don't like flash going to the end of my fly or beyond, but that's just me). Note: a little trick I do sometimes is take some clear soft glue like Softex, GO2 glue or lately, Liquid Fusion, put a drop/dab of it between my thumb and index finger and run it down the flash a few times and gently twisting them together slight so that they stick and hold together. Then let it dry. That will keep the lateral line uniform (you will see it better on the next set of flies submitted).

Next tie in and wrap the shank of the hook from that point up to the eye of the hook. Before you wrap the shank with the flash, coat the shank thread wraps with some glue, then wrap it up to the eye and tie it off. Then you can coat the flash wrapped shank with Sally Hansons, Liquid Fusion or whatever else you may have, to lock it in. Allow to dry.

Take 4 hackles and trim to size. Place 2 facing inward on one side and 2 facing inward on the other side and bring them together, so they are curving inwards towards each other, instead of outwards (not kicker style like a Keys tarpon fly). Trim the butt ends evenly and stack them all together at once just behing the eye of the hook. Place a few wraps to secure them where they stand up straight and stick out the back of the hook. Then rotate the fly.

Next, cut off a tuff of fur/hair, pull out the under fur to leave mostly guard hair (the longer ones). You wouldn't have to do that with marabou. Trim from the butt end, about 2/3 the length of the fly. The longer versions (5-6", only use 2" of belly material, unless you have finn raccoon, which is longer). Tie it down in place and finish head. Add head cement or whatever you use to coat the head to lock in the threads. Note, as the fly on top, you can fishing the head with other thread colors or fingernail polish. In this case, I used Hot pink, which when coated with head cement, almost looks like light red. Other colors include red, chartreuse, pink or orange. That can help catch the eye if they are not keying in on it.

One final thought. I hardly use this fly anymore since I'm always working on new patterns to catch fish with. But this one is a good one to keep in your box to try, just in case they are being finicky and your go-to flies aren't working, as something else to throw at them.

I hope it works for you.

_*Ted Haas*_

More to come as I get them done.


----------



## Backwater

Sorry to disappoint, but it's the simple Clouser, and my version of it. For you older guys, I'm not telling you anything new, but it get's over looked for the new guys.

Back many years ago a survey was done, by (I think) Fly Fishing Magazine and the survey ask what what was the most used fly, that caught the most fish, across the board, in Florida..... The survey reviles that about 80% of all fish caught in the state of Florida, back then, was caught on a chartreuse and white Clouser (of course designed by Bob Clouser). Today, most old school fly fishermen and fly shops still recommend that same fly as a part of one's must have fly in their fly box.

About the mid 90's, I started experimented with variations of that fly and wanted something similar, but with a slightly larger profile using about the same amount of materials. This is what I came up with and it as proven itself to be a basic staple in my fly box when I want to pull out a fly that I know will find fish. I also published this variation back in `1999.

It's called the Ted Haas' *3D Stand-Up Clouser (a.k.a. 3D Clouser)*.



What makes this fly unique is that instead of wrapping the belly hair (in this case, buck tail) down the shank of the hook with thread, I start the belly hair in front of the lead eyes (as you are suppose to do with a regular Clouser). Then, instead of pulling the deer hair (or whatever fiber you are using) and wrapping down the shank of the hook, I criss cross the thread around the lead eyes to hold the belly hair (in this case, white buck tail) straight out from behind the eyes, thus, giving the belly a larger profile. So not only can the fly represent an bay anchovy, but also the larger profile of a sardine (hence the 3D addition to the name). The finished fly also pushes more water than a standard Clouser. The larger belly causes the fly to "stand up" on it's nose when rested on the bottom, hence the name.

Next, roll the fly over on your vise and stack the wing (back) on as you normally would a standard Clouser. Note, I always start the fly in the beginning after I tie in the lead or bead chain eyes and tie in Flash as a laterial line and do the flash the same way as I do the flash in the Tan and White fly, above. It's hard to tell with the lighting in this pic, but I'll also highlight the actual stomach of the fly (once the belly is tied in) with some pearl flash, such as Hairline Dubbin, Inc's Baitfish Emulator Flash, DNA Holo Chromosome Flash, Pearl Angle Hair, Pearl Crystal, Pearl Flashabou, or whatever else pearl flash you might have in your supplies. Just about a 1/2" worth past the lead eyes.

These flies (Clousers in general) work great with many different materials. When the summer rolls in and the water is a bit murkier and lots of baitfish around, to get their attention, I'll use buck tail since the color is more opaque. With ultra clear water, spooky fish and cooler waters in the winter, I seem to do better with the Ultra and Supreme hair synthetic materials. I've also added just a touch of artic fox or marabou on the belly side, after the lighter belly hair has been added, to five the belly an added effect.

The 2 top flies in the pic are tied with a Dai-Riki #2 930 SS hook (again, one of my new favorites for quality and pricing). I'm using white Danville 210 flat waxed nylon thread. You can use whatever color to finish the head for added effects. If you use clear mono (not fun to tie with), you will see the separation of colors in materials at the head. In this case, I touched up the top of the head with fingernail polish to get the same effect. My daughters and I trade fingernail polish all the time! Ha! Anyways, the head can be finished off with chartreuse, red, hot pink, orange and olive and even black.

I've used this fly with about every color combination you have seen or could imagine. Think about your favorite color combinations of jigs and jerk baits, then tie them up using a this or a normal clouser patterns. NOTE, don't going buy large quantities of every color in the rainbow. Either use what you have or only get the very smallest pieces you can find. I will, however, buy a whole white bucktail (about 5 bucks (pun intended!)). Find a fly tying buddy and split materials when possible and agree to do so. You'll go alot further with that and not bulk up on too much stuff that you will hardly use.

Don't be afraid to go sparse like KnotHome's clouser up above, if they are being finicky. Funny thing about clousers sometimes is, the more it get's nailed and loses materials, the better it gets!

Have fun!

Ted Haas


----------



## sjrobin

Good flies Ted. Well done. Best three for tarpon?


----------



## Backwater

sjrobin said:


> Good flies Ted. Well done. Best three for tarpon?


No sorry, not this time around. 

Ok, on to the 3rd fly.... Still waiting on both the Steves...


----------



## Backwater

Ok, a little of my own personal history on this fly. It's a very very simple and basic pattern. Whoa there... No, it's not the Norm Ziegler's Shminnow fly!

One of my good buddies, Scott Graham and I, back in the early 90's, were fine tuning a fly he developed for snook on the beaches and night dock light fishing. We had been using artic fox tail back then for a variety of things, as an alternative to marabou. We just plain like it, as well as finn raccoon. We tried bunny hair, but couldn't find in long enough for what we were trying to accomplish and it had a tenancy to absorb more water than the other natural hair materials. Also, craft fur was sort of new to the industry and it tend to stick together, while the fox hair flared out and breathed well.

One of the things we were trying to accomplish was to make a sort of shrimp fly out of it, so we laid a tail down with the fox tail hair and then palmered on a white hackle to create legs, much like a seaducer, except we had put bead chain eyes on it, clouser fashion. It worked but were were both always looking to improve the fly.

One day Scott was in Jim Swanns fly shop in Dade City, FL and Jim got in this new material by Wapsi called "Ice Chenille" We talked on the phone about it and the next time we went out together to fish (which was almost several times weekly), he showed me how it looked on the fly we were messin with. Bham! It made a big difference and our hookup ratio started getting better. What we both liked was how the Ice Chenille became more translucent in the water over the hackle and it pushed more water (snook will key on things they can feel).

After a couple of years, we both settled in to our own version of the fly, which was dubbed the Arctic Shrimp, a.k.a Arctic Crystal Shrimp. Scott had some articles written about his fly fishing and featured the fly, as well as a few others he used. He later published his version in 1999. His version used regular size silver bead chain for eyes, tied about halfway down the shank of the hook using a standard Mustad 3407 or 34007 hook. My version, tied on the same hook had the eyes, tied about where you would tie clouser eyes (about 1/4" from the eye of the hook). My shrimp eyes were plastic bead chain eyes (about the size of regular bead chain) and were pearl black in color and on a string, instead of wire. I found the string of bead chain in a fabric store. So instead of tying it like a regular bead chain (2 beads), I would cut off 3 beads from the chain, take a needle nose pliers and break out the center bead. Then you tie it in and the eyes stick out wider, which worked really well and had a nice look to it, but eventually one of the beads would break off. Several years later, someone came up with the idea of making mono or nylon dumbbell eyes. They worked too, but I didn't like it as much. I ended up going to black chrome bead chain eyes or better yet, antique brass bead chain eyes, which are very durable, especially coated with some Sally Hansens (and dried) to keep it from corroding. Then I changed the Ice Chenille to Polar Chenille (not the UV polar stuff) and hard to find.

For some years, we fished the heck out of those flies on all the barrier islands between Sanibel to Tampa Bay on the Gulf Coast of Florida. Then one day we were staying in a friends fish camp house on Little Gasparilla Island and was reading the latest edition of the Florida Sportsman Magazine and saw an article on Norm Ziegler who wrote a book on snook fishing on fly and featured a little fly that looked similar to our fly, except he used marabou and cut it off bluntly with some scissors. He must have found the Ice Chenille too. Back then, we didn't care about writing a book, but we knew we had caught hundreds of snook on our version of the fly before he ever landed on US soil from Europe.

Years later, I met Capt Rick Grassett out of Sarasota and he told me he came up with his version, the same way, once he discovered the materials and had never heard of Norm Ziegler either. Btw, I have respect for Norm and he's done well with his book, his fly and his little fly shop.

And so, that's how it goes....

This is my version of Scott Graham's (Capt Scott Graham back then) "Arctic Shrimp," which I call mine the "*Arctic Crystal Shrimp*!"



This is one of my go-to snook fly for beaches, dock lights and is a good one for fishing on light colored bottom. Can be weighted with plain ex sm or sm lead eyes and tied in various colors and color combinations. Yes it does mimic a front swimming shrimp, but can also be considered a small baitfish. I've even added legs and a small egg sak and that works too sometimes. I've caught everything under the sun, inshore on that lil fly, including freshwater bass (smaller version tied in a #4 bronze or black chrome hook). I have to say it's my all time favorite go-to bass fly for sure and have caught lots of different exotics on it as well. Sea trout, ladyfish, jacks, macks will crush it as well. So it's a good one to keep in your box to try. Try it with a shorter tail and med orange painted eyes for pompano, croaker, whiting and other beach fish.

Super simple to tie. Again, I use arctic fox, but can be substituted with finn raccoon (or both in body hair) , long bunny hair cut off the strip or a large tuff of marabou. I start the fly by tying in the eyes (description of the eyes is below). Wrap your white thread to the bend of the hook. Take a small tuff of hair and pull the under fur out of it. Trim the butt ends of the hair even and tie it down with your tail being about 1-1.5" based on a normal size fly from a #4-#2 hook. DON"T cut or trim the fur tips or ends of the hair like Norm does. It's just not natural looking. Anyway, at that spot, tie in your chenille and secure it. You can put a dap of glue on those wraps and let it dry to make it more durable.

Wrap the chenille up the shank of the hook, pulling the fibers back as you go so not to over wrap them. Depending on material thickness, space your wraps so the fly body is not too dense. You are trying to achieve a somewhat transparent silhouette. So wrap up to the eyes and give it an extra wrap or to behind the eyes. Some people like to secure the wraps behind the eyes, cut off the chenille at that point and tie in a small head past the eyes. That's new school stuff. But I like to figure 8 the chenille over the eyes one time then wrap it a couple of times up to the eye of the hook, then tie and finish off the fly.

I normally use a # 2 saltwater hook, like a Mustad 3407, 34007 or a SC15. But I do like the Dai-Riki 930 SS hook in a #2 for this fly, which I think is better than the Mustads (you can order those Dai-Riki's on ebay). I've tied it really small on a #8 and 1" long for small bass and exotics, up to 3/0 and 4" long for big tarpon both day and night under bridge lights. But mostly, it's tied about 2-2.5" long on a #2 hook.

This paticular chenille (hard to find) is a sparse version of Cactus or Estaz Grande with no pearl whatsoever. Pearl is not always a good thing for snook and is more for the fly fishermen to admire! Ha! Although ladyfish, spotted sea trout, jacks and macks seem to love it! So rarely, I'll use pearl, but sometimes I do for daytime use and as a change-up on the beach. Either way, Ice Chenelle, Cactus Chenille, Estaz Chenille or Estaz Grande. I've even used 1/2" to 1" EP brush. Note, space your palmered chenille wraps to keep the body somewhat sparse.

I personally like the antique brass (not the bright brass that looks gold). You can get a 99 cent pak of it in Walmart, home Depot Lowes or where ever. You can also try the mono (nylon) black dumbbell eyes you can buy. I've also used them in the green for my tan versions or I use a bone pearl plastic bead chain which I got a 1ft string of them from a fabric store, on the fly colors that are darker (sort of what DOA does with their shrimp).

Some color variations of the fly I like to use is all light tan (very natural look, especially for spooky redfish and bones), rootbeer or olive for redfish, pink for pompano and offshore and chartreuse for flats and mangrove fishing. The pic of the other examples have several with red heads tied in, also good for locating daytime snook and sea trout.

Ok then, tie some up and have fun with them.

The *Arctic Crystal Shrimp fly* by Ted Haas


----------



## sjrobin

First of all I do not tie at this time so most of the flies I use are commercial except for a few friends that tie some effective patterns. This series of flies are all floaters. Floating flies are great for exciting the fly caster and adding another layer to the visual experience. If I wanted to land as many red fish as possible I would not use floating flies. I may start the day with a floater at times based on years of experience. And remember my day does not start until we can see the fish. No low light blind casting. I save that for lures. First one that I enjoy fishing(but the red fish do not always enjoy eating) would be this Rainey's epoxy popper in any color they make. If you have watched the videos most of the surface bites are on this pattern. I have never used another surface fly
https://www.icloud.com/sharedalbum/#B0i5tzEA5XkVS
makes more noise than this fly and you can cast well for eight weight rods. Then the tan floating crab by my friend JK, and finally the Dahlberg floating/diver. In that order.
I don't use photo bucket so just click on the link.


----------



## sjrobin

How is Scott Graham doing these days? I remember he had a good mostly blind casting tarpon method going in Texas for a few years.


----------



## Backwater

sjrobin said:


> How is Scott Graham doing these days? I remember he had a good mostly blind casting tarpon method going in Texas for a few years.


He's from Florida, so I think it's a different person in TX. Nevertheless, I'm going to tie up his 3 Best go-to flies and also post them here. (without the lengthy description. ).

Btw Steve, we have a lot of deeper water here in Florida, so that is why I use those flies. But I love to watch a fish crush a surface fly and I have used a lot of Dahlberg divers in the past and still use a few for certain situations since the push a lot of water. I had the privilege to meet and talk to Larry Dahlberg for a long while, this past summer. He's an amazing guy and definitely one of my fishing heroes that I've followed over the years. We discussed a modification I did years ago on his Dahlberg Diver for night time tarpon, called, the "Dahlburger." I don't think anyone else has fished the world over more for giant fish than himself, hence the name of his show, "Hunt for Big Fish."


----------



## redjim

Ted, you sure add an awful lot to this forum and I applaud your effort in this post and many others!


----------



## permitchaser

Backwater said:


> Ok, a little of my own personal history on this fly. It's a very very simple and basic pattern. Whoa there... No, it's not the Norm Ziegler's Shminnow fly!
> 
> One of my good buddies, Scott Graham and I, back in the early 90's, were fine tuning a fly he developed for snook on the beaches and night dock light fishing. We had been using artic fox tail back then for a variety of things, as an alternative to marabou. We just plain like it, as well as finn raccoon. We tried bunny hair, but couldn't find in long enough for what we were trying to accomplish and it had a tenancy to absorb more water than the other natural hair materials. Also, craft fur was sort of new to the industry and it tend to stick together, while the fox hair flared out and breathed well.
> 
> One of the things we were trying to accomplish was to make a sort of shrimp fly out of it, so we laid a tail down with the fox tail hair and then palmered on a white hackle to create legs, much like a seaducer, except we had put bead chain eyes on it, clouser fashion. It worked but were were both always looking to improve the fly.
> 
> One day Scott was in Jim Swanns fly shop in Dade City, FL and Jim got in this new material by Wapsi called "Ice Chenille" We talked on the phone about it and the next time we went out together to fish (which was almost several times weekly), he showed me how it looked on the fly we were messin with. Bham! It made a big difference and our hookup ratio started getting better. What we both liked was how the Ice Chenille became more translucent in the water over the hackle and it pushed more water (snook will key on things they can feel).
> 
> After a couple of years, we both settled in to our own version of the fly, which was dubbed the Arctic Shrimp, a.k.a Arctic Crystal Shrimp. Scott had some articles written about his fly fishing and featured the fly, as well as a few others he used. He later published his version in 1999. His version used regular size silver bead chain for eyes, tied about halfway down the shank of the hook using a standard Mustad 3407 or 34007 hook. My version, tied on the same hook had the eyes, tied about where you would tie clouser eyes (about 1/4" from the eye of the hook). My shrimp eyes were plastic bead chain eyes (about the size of regular bead chain) and were pearl black in color and on a string, instead of wire. I found the string of bead chain in a fabric store. So instead of tying it like a regular bead chain (2 beads), I would cut off 3 beads from the chain, take a needle nose pliers and break out the center bead. Then you tie it in and the eyes stick out wider, which worked really well and had a nice look to it, but eventually one of the beads would break off. Several years later, someone came up with the idea of making mono or nylon dumbbell eyes. They worked too, but I didn't like it as much. I ended up going to black chrome bead chain eyes or better yet, antique brass bead chain eyes, which are very durable, especially coated with some Sally Hansens (and dried) to keep it from corroding.
> 
> For some years, we fished the heck out of those flies on all the barrier islands between Sanibel to Tampa Bay on the Gulf Coast of Florida. Then one day we were staying in a friends fish camp house on Little Gasparilla Island and was reading the latest edition of the Florida Sportsman Magazine and saw an article on Norm Ziegler who wrote a book on snook fishing on fly and featured a little fly that looked similar to our fly, except he used marabou and cut it off bluntly with some scissors. He must have found the Ice Chenille too. Back then, we didn't care about writing a book, but we knew we had caught hundreds of snook on our version of the fly before he ever landed on US soil from Europe.
> 
> Years later, I met Capt Rick Grassett out of Sarasota and he told me he came up with his version, the same way, once he discovered the materials and had never heard of Norm Ziegler either. Btw, I have respect for Norm and he's done well with his book, his fly and his little fly shop.
> 
> And so, that's how it goes....
> 
> This is my version of Scott Graham's (Capt Scott Graham back then) "Arctic Shrimp," which I call mine the "*Arctic Crystal Shrimp*!"
> 
> 
> 
> This is one of my go-to snook fly for beaches, dock lights and is a good one for fishing on light colored bottom. Can be weighted with plain ex sm or sm lead eyes and tied in various colors and color combinations. Yes it does mimic a front swimming shrimp, but can also be considered a small baitfish. I've even added legs and a small egg sak and that works too sometimes. I've caught everything under the sun, inshore on that lil fly, including freshwater bass (smaller version tied in a #4 bronze or black chrome hook). I have to say it's my all time favorite go-to bass fly for sure and have caught lots of different exotics on it as well. Sea trout, ladyfish, jacks, macks will crush it as well. So it's a good one to keep in your box to try. Try it with a shorter tail and med orange painted eyes for pompano, croaker, whiting and other beach fish.
> 
> Super simple to tie. Again, I use arctic fox, but can be substituted with finn raccoon (or both in body hair) , long bunny hair cut off the strip or a large tuff of marabou. I start the fly by tying in the eyes (description of the eyes is below). Wrap your white thread to the bend of the hook. Take a small tuff of hair and pull the under fur out of it. Trim the butt ends of the hair even and tie it down with your tail being about 1-1.5" based on a normal size fly from a #4-#2 hook. DON"T cut or trim the fur tips or ends of the hair like Norm does. It's just not natural looking. Anyway, at that spot, tie in your chenille and secure it. You can put a dap of glue on those wraps and let it dry to make it more durable.
> 
> Wrap the chenille up the shank of the hook, pulling the fibers back as you go so not to over wrap them. Depending on material thickness, space your wraps so the fly body is not too dense. You are trying to achieve a somewhat transparent silhouette. So wrap up to the eyes and give it an extra wrap or to behind the eyes. Some people like to secure the wraps behind the eyes, cut off the chenille at that point and tie in a small head past the eyes. That's new school stuff. But I like to figure 8 the chenille over the eyes one time then wrap it a couple of times up to the eye of the hook, then tie and finish off the fly.
> 
> I normally use a # 2 saltwater hook, like a Mustad 3407, 34007 or a SC15. But I do like the Dai-Riki 930 SS hook in a #2 for this fly, which I think is better than the Mustads (you can order those Dai-Riki's on ebay). I've tied it really small on a #8 and 1" long for small bass and exotics, up to 3/0 and 4" long for big tarpon both day and night under bridge lights. But mostly, it's tied about 2-2.5" long on a #2 hook.
> 
> This paticular chenille (hard to find) is a sparse version of Cactus or Estaz Grande with no pearl whatsoever. Pearl is not always a good thing for snook and is more for the fly fishermen to admire! Ha! Although ladyfish, spotted sea trout, jacks and macks seem to love it! So rarely, I'll use pearl, but sometimes I do for daytime use and as a change-up on the beach. Either way, Ice Chenelle, Cactus Chenille, Estaz Chenille or Estaz Grande. I've even used 1/2" to 1" EP brush. Note, space your palmered chenille wraps to keep the body somewhat sparse.
> 
> I personally like the antique brass (not the bright brass that looks gold). You can get a 99 cent pak of it in Walmart, home Depot Lowes or where ever. You can also try the mono (nylon) black dumbbell eyes you can buy. I've also used them in the green for my tan versions or I use a bone pearl plastic bead chain which I got a 1ft string of them from a fabric store, on the fly colors that are darker (sort of what DOA does with their shrimp).
> 
> Some color variations of the fly I like to use is all light tan (very natural look, especially for spooky redfish and bones), rootbeer or olive for redfish, pink for pompano and offshore and chartreuse for flats and mangrove fishing. The pic of the other examples have several with red heads tied in, also good for locating daytime snook and sea trout.
> 
> Ok then, tie some up and have fun with them.
> 
> The *Arctic Crystal Shrimp fly* by Ted Haas


Ted
Those flies look good and easy to tie they remind me of a wolly buger except with eyes. I've caught some really big rainbows and Browns on WB but have not adapted it for salt water


----------



## Backwater

permitchaser said:


> Ted
> Those flies look good and easy to tie they remind me of a wolly buger except with eyes. I've caught some really big rainbows and Browns on WB but have not adapted it for salt water


Yea I think that's where we originally got the idea from. Thanks permitchaser.


----------



## Backwater

redjim said:


> Ted, you sure add an awful lot to this forum and I applaud your effort in this post and many others!


Thanks Redjim! Ok, I know you have some good ones that work well under your sleeve! Break em out! Lol At least show us some of those juvi tarpon flies you throw!


----------



## Backwater

Still haven't seen everybody put their stuff up here yet. Come on guys and gals, I let mine go out there, tho simple (and of course, true to my form, wordy). Now let's see yours!


----------



## Jfack

Ted, on the crystal shrimp with green on top, rest white, how do you get the body with green on top and white on bottom? I saw another fly at a local shop that seemed like it had a brush body palmered forward, but somehow the top was a different color than the bottom and i wanted to know how that is done.


----------



## Backwater

Believe it or not, if you take a gold colored Sharpie and just color it, it turns a perfect errodensent goldish olive color. I have different water proof permanent markers in gold that run different shades of olive and green for some reason. I use the standard Sharpie gold mostly since I like that shade of olive. But I think I used a standard green Sharpie on the fly in the pic. Then I added a little green synthetic fiber on top of the tail. But you can color it instead wirh a sharpie instead.

Btw, the silver Sharpie is more of a gray than silver and the copper is more of a brown. So sometimes I'll color mullet pattern backs with the silver and then lightly touch the very top of the back ridge lightly with a black sharpie. Rhe black withh act more like a dark gray with added lightly to the silver. It gives the back more of a 2 tone mullet gray effect (their backs are not completely black).

I'm sure you get the point.

Ted


----------



## Jfack

Backwater said:


> Believe it or not, if you take a gold colored Sharpie and just color it, it turns a perfect errodensent goldish olive color. I have different water proof permanent markers in gold that run different shades of olive and green for some reason. I use the standard Sharpie gold mostly since I like that shade of olive. But I think I used a standard green Sharpie on the fly in the pic. Then I added a little green synthetic fiber on top of the tail. But you can color it instead wirh a sharpie instead.
> 
> Btw, the silver Sharpie is more of a gray than silver and the copper is more of a brown. So sometimes I'll color mullet pattern backs with the silver and then lightly touch the very top of the back ridge lightly with a black sharpie. Rhe black withh act more like a dark gray with added lightly to the silver. It gives the back more of a 2 tone mullet gray effect (their backs are not completely black).
> 
> I'm sure you get the point.
> 
> Ted


I need to come for some lessons! i actually moved even closer too


----------



## redjim

Ted, I have been fishing primarily at night so my favorites have changed a bit. Also been dealing with larger fish but fewer of them. These flies came from Sandy Morets shop and Blackfly. I am having the same patterns made in 2/0 and 1#.


----------



## Backwater

Jfack said:


> I need to come for some lessons! i actually moved even closer too


Just give me a call...


----------



## Capt. TJ Saunders

My three go to flies.....
size 1 deceiver in white/chartreuse
size 4 kwan variant
size 2 or 4 seaducer variant (with small gold or black bead chain eyes for depth and to ride point up)

Sorry I don't have any pics (yet) but I will try to post some eventually.


----------



## coconutgroves

I only have two:

1. The one that just worked
2. The one that's gonna work after #1 stops working.

In all seriousness, a chartreuse and white clouser would be my only fly if I were stranded on a deserted island. Works across all species effectively. Hands down the best fresh and salt fly ever created.


----------



## permitchaser

redjim said:


> Ted, I have been fishing primarily at night so my favorites have changed a bit. Also been dealing with larger fish but fewer of them. These flies came from Sandy Morets shop and Blackfly. I am having the same patterns made in 2/0 and 1#.


Man those are nice and ugly bet they catch the fool out of fishies


----------



## Backwater

Still looking for participants!!


----------



## THTSARUMR

Backwater said:


> Still looking for participants!!


I'll try and get some pics up this weekend.


----------



## henryschmid

coconutgroves said:


> I only have two:
> 
> 1. The one that just worked
> 2. The one that's gonna work after #1 stops working.
> 
> In all seriousness, a chartreuse and white clouser would be my only fly if I were stranded on a deserted island. Works across all species effectively. Hands down the best fresh and salt fly ever created.


 Yes it is and if you boat is the same color its win win


----------



## skifflife

I'm not trying to sound dumb about fly fishing salt water but in trying to get into it I've got a fly rod but it's one I used in vergina trout fishing it says on the rod 80" 1244m " 5 fly line do I need to buy another one


----------



## bentley faulkner

[/URL][/IMG] this is my go to fly up in nc (i fish it on a sinking line to get it down deep in those pothole for reds) its an orginal pattern i developed using an articulated hook shank







[/URL][/IMG]


----------



## bentley faulkner

[/URL]


----------



## blackmagic1

bentley faulkner said:


> [/URL]


3 of these in white.


----------



## JappyFish

1) Purple and Chartreuse DrumBeater
2) Any fly with a weedguard
3) Any fly that I don't catch my manhood in


----------



## sjrobin

At different tides, water conditions, wind, and marine life hatches any combination of the flies in this one of two fly boxes. The second fly box has pretty much the same assortment of flies from Rainey, SS Flies, and local guys and friends. Remember, Floridians and others these are used for very shallow Texas sight casted red drum and speckled trout from the deck of a poling skiff. Not wading or blind casting. 
https://www.icloud.com/sharedalbum/#B0iGq6kMgG9meRj


----------



## Backwater

sjrobin said:


> At different tides, water conditions, wind, and marine life hatches any combination of the flies in this one of two fly boxes. The second fly box has pretty much the same assortment of flies from Rainey, SS Flies, and local guys and friends. Remember, Floridians and others these are used for very shallow Texas sight casted red drum and speckled trout from the deck of a poling skiff. Not wading or blind casting.
> https://www.icloud.com/sharedalbum/#B0iGq6kMgG9meRj


Wow, ya just showed us your whole box!


----------



## Backwater

skifflife said:


> I'm not trying to sound dumb about fly fishing salt water but in trying to get into it I've got a fly rod but it's one I used in vergina trout fishing it says on the rod 80" 1244m " 5 fly line do I need to buy another one


That will work for bluegills, bass, small spotted sea trout, small reds, ladyfish, small jacks and the like. A good all around size fly rod for saltwater is an 8wt. It allows you to throw larger flies needed for bigger fish, especially on breezy days. The 5wt has a hard time throwing larger flies or throwing flies period when the breeze picks up.


----------



## blackmagic1

bentley faulkner said:


> [/URL]


Btw, what material is that? Nice clean tie. 
And I digress....2 in white and 1 in a natural color. And if I had to pick a hook size, I'd go with a #2. Nice and unobtrusive fly, great silhouette, won't foul tied like that.


----------



## bentley faulkner

I find that wapsi Palmer chenille in medium works best


----------



## Backwater

bentley faulkner said:


> I find that wapsi Palmer chenille in medium works best


Well let's see it,.... dang! LOL


----------



## bananabob

I mostly fish the flats in east central Brevard Co. for trout and reds. Here's two of my favorites in several variations, seaducers and baitfish. The other is a deer hair slider like the one in the trout's mouth. I like the way they can just hang there subsurface while I wait to see what the big girl is going to do about it. Sometimes they just hammer it others they slyly sneak up on it before gulping. Synthetic natural looking bait is always good and sometimes I'll throw a purple back or tan back one as well. Shrimpy seaducer variants always good to have along too. Everything eats shrimp. I fishing 14-24" inch deep water so rarely do I use anything that sinks very fast except for the bottom flies which are not in the top three.
Hook sizes range from 2-1/0 for most of my fishing.


----------



## Backwater

bananabob said:


>


Banana Bod, I was hoping you would chime in. What a great report and really nice flies. Also, that's no gator trout, that's a monster trout! Geeze!!


----------



## THTSARUMR

bananabob said:


> I mostly fish the flats in east central Brevard Co. for trout and reds. Here's two of my favorites in several variations, seaducers and baitfish. The other is a deer hair slider like the one in the trout's mouth. I like the way they can just hang there subsurface while I wait to see what the big girl is going to do about it. Sometimes they just hammer it others they slyly sneak up on it before gulping. Synthetic natural looking bait is always good and sometimes I'll throw a purple back or tan back one as well. Shrimpy seaducer variants always good to have along too. Everything eats shrimp. I fishing 14-24" inch deep water so rarely do I use anything that sinks very fast except for the bottom flies which are not in the top three.
> Hook sizes range from 2-1/0 for most of my fishing.


Great patterns that work! Thanks for the post.


----------



## LowHydrogen

bananabob said:


> I mostly fish the flats in east central Brevard Co. for trout and reds. Here's two of my favorites in several variations, seaducers and baitfish. The other is a deer hair slider like the one in the trout's mouth. I like the way they can just hang there subsurface while I wait to see what the big girl is going to do about it. Sometimes they just hammer it others they slyly sneak up on it before gulping. Synthetic natural looking bait is always good and sometimes I'll throw a purple back or tan back one as well. Shrimpy seaducer variants always good to have along too. Everything eats shrimp. I fishing 14-24" inch deep water so rarely do I use anything that sinks very fast except for the bottom flies which are not in the top three.
> Hook sizes range from 2-1/0 for most of my fishing.


NICE!


----------



## bananabob

LowHydro is that your painting under your post? I do a bit of painting but tend to go fishing or tying instead of putting paint to canvas. Really need to these hot summer days now rthat I'm semi retired.


----------



## LowHydrogen

Banana,
No, that's a Winslow Homer (Black Bass, Florida). I grew up on an island in the Southern end of the Big Bend area. A lot of his paintings late in life, were painted North of, and around, Homosassa. They aren't what he's most famous for, but they remind me of that area, and growing up. 

Some days late in the afternoon about dark you could catch those Black Bass in numbers I won't even repeat for knowing nobody would believe it. Until the mosquitoes and (worse) the sand gnats would really get insane.

If you do you should post them, I'm sure everyone would like to check them out. I think there's a photo board, I'm sure you could start an art sub-thread. 

Congrats on that huge trout! You either have the hands of an infant....or it was a beast!


----------



## MariettaMike

black/purple, rust orange, peach


----------



## THTSARUMR

Here's my go to patterns. Colors may very.


----------



## Backwater

MariettaMike said:


> black/purple, rust orange, peach


Let's see um Mike!


----------



## bananabob

Thanks for the complements on the gator. I think she was about 29" and a very fat one too, also my best ever. I was glad the fly was stuck in the corner of her mouth for easy release. Here's another shot of her. You can see how shallow those big trout hunt in which is why those deer hair sliders work so well in that environment.


----------



## Backwater

HEY!!! I'm not seein everybody's "Best 3 Go-To Flies" on here yet!!!


----------



## siouxsioux

THTSARUMR said:


> Here's my go to patterns. Colors may very.


I really dig the natural ones in the middle. Nice ties.


----------



## RobA

My go-to flies:

DT Special - my 100% go-to dock light fly. 










EP pilchard/pinfish

If I could only use one fly, it would be an EP baitfish in this color pattern or black/purple.










Megalollipop in black/purple or white/tan. I like this fly in dark water or dark sky situations. I also throw it when others might throw a gurgler.


----------



## Backwater

RobA said:


>


RobA, great line up! Your Steve Gibson variation of the DT Special is very nicely done! The other flies look great! Good job!

What area do you live in again?


----------



## RobA

Backwater said:


> RobA, great line up! Your Steve Gibson variation of the DT Special is very nicely done! The other flies look great! Good job!
> 
> What area do you live in again?


Thanks. I live in Fort Myers.


----------



## rivershoes

permitchaser said:


> These 3 fly have caught fish by me or guides in the Keys that I gave flies
> 
> 1. Super Toad Tarpon fly. Yarn body, rubber band legs, rabbit and marabou tail
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 2. Bone fish fly T...Buggy Shrimp Yarn body with grizzly hackle, mono eyes, crystal flash antenna. You need to clip the palmered hackle on the bottom of the fly to allow it to sit upright
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 3. Merkin Crab, Permit Fly. Yarn body with rubber band legs, Marabou and Kristal Flash
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Fly #1 and 2 are my creations. I have not caught a Tarpon on the #1 fly but guides have. Maybe this year will be the Year
> #3 is my go to permit fly but I have caught Bonefish on them
> The #2 fly I have never put it on the internet but Lefy put it in his book years ago
> 
> My flies aren't pretty but they catch fish
> These are cell phone photos


hi, mind if i tie up your #2 bone fish ??? looks like a carp treat... k


----------



## rivershoes

Backwater said:


> Ok all, I thought I'd start a *fun thread for everyone here*. The theme of the thread if to *see what everyone's all-time best flies are*, their absolute *most reliable go-to flies* you use to scout with since you know you have the best luck with them. Mainly inshore saltwater fly fishing, but freshwater and offshore flies are also welcome. If you are normally a lurker or just reply occasionally, we really want to hear from you. From the lower western Gulf Coast TX, through MS, the LA Bayous, wrapping around Florida and up the East Coast to NC and beyond!
> 
> Again, *your best 3 all time go-to flies* and describe for what specie, time of year, conditions and a little bit about the fly and how you work it! If you see someone else post the same fly, still post yours too since we want to see what you also like! Please comment on any fly you like or want to give feedback on! If you purchased them, where did you purchased them from or a source to buy them. If you tie or tied them, please comment on materials used or any twist, spin on it or variations of that fly you do with it on the vise. This information will be a great source for fly fishermen to know where to purchase them or for tiers, what materials to use.
> 
> I believe this will give the newer members and new to fly fishing a great head start on what flies they need or need to pick up to start being productive. Or new to fly tying, it would be patterns they need to start learning to tie for themselves, to start being productive. Heck, some of us guys that have been in it for a while might also want a new trick in our fly box when the fish are laughing and flicking birds at our go-to flies! LOL
> 
> No pretty froo froo flies that you're not sure if they work or not!  _We're *not* talking about your 3 favorite flies_ that you love and have a romance with. We want the *3 "best" flies that simply work!* We are talking about your *real pickup truck style work horse flies* that bang the fish out!!! We don't care how ugly they are, how simple they are, if they look like alien food or whatever. It's not a beauty contest, only the fact that *they work, catch fish and work really great!* We don't care if that's what you use to target ladyfish or freight train size redfish, from spotted sea trout, flounder, snook, jacks, macks, bass, it doesn't matter! Just if it's the best and your little secret weapon to go bend that rod immediately and for your favorite fun fish!
> 
> *PICS PLEASE* if possible! If not, name the fly and describe it. No fancy pics needed! Just pic the thing up, shoot a pic with your cell phone and post it! We don't care if there are 20 others posted just like it! Just show us what YOUR best ones are, regardless!  Hey, we all know that there will be a lot of chartreuse and white clousers, etc, etc.... Who cares, just show us or tell us!
> 
> We are looking for *all active and non-active members on the fly board* to participate!
> 
> If you are worried about getting credit for *your unique original fly*, then consider *this thread as being published!* It's time and date stamped and feel free to tag your name to it. We will later refer to and give your credit for it. We are all ladies and gentlemen here! Oh and, let's here from you ladies too!
> 
> If you want to purchase some of the flies where there is no source available (especially if it is a unique fly they tied), you could PM that person and work out some sort of deal for a few or them.
> 
> *Hold no secrets back and go for it! Your 3 best flies*!


ALL THANKS FOR THIS..k


----------



## permitchaser

rivershoes said:


> hi, mind if i tie up your #2 bone fish ??? looks like a carp treat... k


No problem. Yep I want to use them for Carp to or a hairs ear


----------



## rivershoes

permitchaser said:


> No problem. Yep I want to use them for Carp to or a hairs ear


THANKS, tried to avatar a pic 22 lbs carp on a # 10 hairs ear..still trying..k


----------



## Backwater

Your 3 Best Flies!

Anybody else willing to step up to the plate and deliver your best shot! 

Remember, this is helping the new guys out there. Plus it's fun to see what everyone else has as their best go-to flies?


----------



## Steve_Mevers

Backwater said:


> Still looking for participants!!


Just got back from the keys, I will try and post this week. Nice thread!


----------



## Steve_Mevers

View attachment 2080
View attachment 2080


Backwater said:


> Ok all, I thought I'd start a *fun thread for everyone here*. The theme of the thread if to *see what everyone's all-time best flies are*, their absolute *most reliable go-to flies* you use to scout with since you know you have the best luck with them. Mainly inshore saltwater fly fishing, but freshwater and offshore flies are also welcome. If you are normally a lurker or just reply occasionally, we really want to hear from you. From the lower western Gulf Coast TX, through MS, the LA Bayous, wrapping around Florida and up the East Coast to NC and beyond!
> 
> Again, *your best 3 all time go-to flies* and describe for what specie, time of year, conditions and a little bit about the fly and how you work it! If you see someone else post the same fly, still post yours too since we want to see what you also like! Please comment on any fly you like or want to give feedback on! If you purchased them, where did you purchased them from or a source to buy them. If you tie or tied them, please comment on materials used or any twist, spin on it or variations of that fly you do with it on the vise. This information will be a great source for fly fishermen to know where to purchase them or for tiers, what materials to use.
> 
> I believe this will give the newer members and new to fly fishing a great head start on what flies they need or need to pick up to start being productive. Or new to fly tying, it would be patterns they need to start learning to tie for themselves, to start being productive. Heck, some of us guys that have been in it for a while might also want a new trick in our fly box when the fish are laughing and flicking birds at our go-to flies! LOL
> 
> No pretty froo froo flies that you're not sure if they work or not!  _We're *not* talking about your 3 favorite flies_ that you love and have a romance with. We want the *3 "best" flies that simply work!* We are talking about your *real pickup truck style work horse flies* that bang the fish out!!! We don't care how ugly they are, how simple they are, if they look like alien food or whatever. It's not a beauty contest, only the fact that *they work, catch fish and work really great!* We don't care if that's what you use to target ladyfish or freight train size redfish, from spotted sea trout, flounder, snook, jacks, macks, bass, it doesn't matter! Just if it's the best and your little secret weapon to go bend that rod immediately and for your favorite fun fish!
> 
> *PICS PLEASE* if possible! If not, name the fly and describe it. No fancy pics needed! Just pic the thing up, shoot a pic with your cell phone and post it! We don't care if there are 20 others posted just like it! Just show us what YOUR best ones are, regardless!  Hey, we all know that there will be a lot of chartreuse and white clousers, etc, etc.... Who cares, just show us or tell us!
> 
> We are looking for *all active and non-active members on the fly board* to participate!
> 
> If you are worried about getting credit for *your unique original fly*, then consider *this thread as being published!* It's time and date stamped and feel free to tag your name to it. We will later refer to and give your credit for it. We are all ladies and gentlemen here! Oh and, let's here from you ladies too!
> 
> If you want to purchase some of the flies where there is no source available (especially if it is a unique fly they tied), you could PM that person and work out some sort of deal for a few or them.
> 
> *Hold no secrets back and go for it! Your 3 best flies*!


----------



## Steve_Mevers

View attachment 2081


Steve_Mevers said:


> View attachment 2080
> View attachment 2080


----------



## Steve_Mevers

Steve_Mevers said:


> View attachment 2081


Still trying to get the hang of posting photos! My go to fly for casting under the mangroves, or just blind casting is a seducer style fly. One of the first fly's I learned how to tie, they don't have to be tied fancy because when they get wet the hackles all flow. 

I love to fish top water, the Guggler is my second favorite, I like to use it as a searching fly just as it is breaking daylight, and for tailing redfish. Also use a lot of crease fly's.

The last fly I don't know the name of, but it is a killer triple tail fly. I tie variations for redfish as well. I don't tie fancy fly's, but enjoy tying almost as much as fishing.


----------



## Backwater

Steve_Mevers said:


> Still trying to get the hang of posting photos!
> 
> The last fly I don't know the name of, but it is a killer triple tail fly. I tie variations for redfish as well. I don't tie fancy fly's, but enjoy tying almost as much as fishing.


Let's see it!


----------



## Steve_Mevers

View attachment 2110


Backwater said:


> Let's see it!


----------



## Backwater

Bump,

Ok guys we need some more takers!... *Show us your stuff!!! *


----------



## LowHydrogen

I know it says 3 but for me it's really 4...... 3 Clousers (usually tied "high") Chartreuse, Chartreuse/white, white & 1 'ducer. Red over white
View attachment 3043


----------



## rakeel

1) Crack Fly. I throw this particular color combo in the marsh bc it's easy for me to see in murky water.









I tie it in a bunch of different color combos of colors and weights. I throw these mostly for redfish, but have caught specs, flounder, hardheads (unfortunately) and even bass on this fly. I use really short quick strips with pauses in between to make it look more like a shrimp or long slow strips to make it look more baitfish like. 









2)Various crab patterns but I really like the Fiddlesticks crab. It's a quick and easy tie and can be tied in a lot of varying weights to match water depth and the fall rate you want. They're less durable than and EP crab but they're easy to tie and always land hook point up. I fish these mostly on the bottom, sloooooooow to no strips. If I fish these in a marsh drain or in some current then I'll use long slow strips to swim it through the water column and get those legs moving. Throw these at redfish. 










3)Is a toss up between the kwans and blind chickens. 


















I throw both quite a bit depending on situations but I might give a slight advantage to the blind chicken bc it's weedless. Trout, redfish and flounder all have eaten blind chickens. I use short quick strips to work it to the top of the water column then long pauses to let it drop back to the bottom


----------



## dingoatemebaby

Still haven't mastered taking pics of flies, but if it doesn't eat one of these, it doesn't eat!


----------



## LowHydrogen

rakeel said:


> 1) Crack Fly. I throw this particular color combo in the marsh bc it's easy for me to see in murky water.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I tie it in a bunch of different color combos of colors and weights. I throw these mostly for redfish, but have caught specs, flounder, hardheads (unfortunately) and even bass on this fly. I use really short quick strips with pauses in between to make it look more like a shrimp or long slow strips to make it look more baitfish like.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 2)Various crab patterns but I really like the Fiddlesticks crab. It's a quick and easy tie and can be tied in a lot of varying weights to match water depth and the fall rate you want. They're less durable than and EP crab but they're easy to tie and always land hook point up. I fish these mostly on the bottom, sloooooooow to no strips. If I fish these in a marsh drain or in some current then I'll use long slow strips to swim it through the water column and get those legs moving. Throw these at redfish.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 3)Is a toss up between the kwans and blind chickens.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I throw both quite a bit depending on situations but I might give a slight advantage to the blind chicken bc it's weedless. Trout, redfish and flounder all have eaten blind chickens. I use short quick strips to work it to the top of the water column then long pauses to let it drop back to the bottom


That crab is awesome!


----------



## WillW

dingoatemebaby said:


> Still haven't mastered taking pics of flies, but if it doesn't eat one of these, it doesn't eat!


How are you securing that sculpin head? I always have hell with them


----------



## dingoatemebaby

I put a dab of epoxy in the head before I slide it over the hook eye, then clean up the excess


----------



## CrappieFisherman

Since I've now been tying for just about a year, I thought I'd revive this thread...live thread, live!

Hands down, my three goto flies for catching fish:
1) clouser, chartruese over white
2) deceiver, blue and white, with grizzly hackle
3) small betts poppers

Since I live in the central VA area, the vast majority of my fishing takes place in the rivers and lakes in my area. This means I fish freshwater 95% of the time. I also have a tendancy to scale down most of my flies, especially my goto workhorse. Yes, catching a large fish is nice, but I find that catching a bunch of smaller fish can be a blast, especially on lighter tackle. With that said, I do get the occasional surprise, like my first Pike on the fly caught earlier in 2016 (caught on the fly listed #1 on my list).

1) Clouser
I like to tie my clousers small and sparse, and love to use red thread and eyes. I also typically add a gill throat of red bucktail for a nice hotspot. The picture of the Pike was my first on the fly, and caught on a green over white clouser tied on a #4 hook (caught and released from my 4wt...thought I snagged bottom). My picture is of a white over white, and is actually one of the first flies I ever tied...I like to think I've come a long way.




  








20160407_225941_001-1




__
CrappieFisherman


__
Jan 10, 2017











  








DSC01138




__
CrappieFisherman


__
Jan 10, 2017








2) deceiver
The deceiver was not an instant love for me, but once I tried the blue over white with grizzly hackle, I quickly fell in love. My picture is one of my newer ties with some doll's eyes, although I typically just use a sharpie to drawn on a black eye. Now that I am tying deceivers in the micro category (thank you kip tail), I'm sure I will always have one rod loaded up with this pattern.




  








DSC03439_1-01




__
CrappieFisherman


__
Jan 10, 2017








3) Small betts popper
Okay, I don't tie these, but I can't make a popper as effective. I call this my cheater fly, and it goes on to avoid being skunked. They don't last long, because the fish obliterate them, and I have caught Bass, Bream, and Crappie without issue, and usually from my 2wt, so I could care less if they are tiny. One modification I make is I either take off the rubber legs, or I cut them short like you see in the picture. Just about any color will work. Many a trip has been saved from skunkage with these poppers.




  








20160526_204142




__
CrappieFisherman


__
Jan 10, 2017


----------



## LowHydrogen

TTT


----------



## ibefisherman

Just wanted to say THANK to ALL of you who have responded to this threat showing your "3", as a new guy to fly fishing it's nice to get an idea of what works in general. I am still looking at trying to tie my own, looks like fun to me. Thanks Again!!


----------



## eightwt

Mine would be:
Salt. Chartreuse over white clouser
Warm. Black wooly bugger
Cold. #18 pheasant tail nymph


----------



## Boonecat

Haven't caught anything yet from salt water so don't have a ton to add. For the mountains of NC and eastern TN it is tough to beat an olive woolly bugger, olive caddis emerger, and a dry dropper rig using a chubby Chernobyl and a red copper john. Don't have pictures because I'm actually in Florida and left all my trout flies at home.


----------



## Boonecat

This thread has been incredibly helpful as I try and figure the salt thing out. Thank you guys for being willing to share and comment.


----------



## LowHydrogen

Boonecat said:


> Haven't caught anything yet from salt water so don't have a ton to add. For the mountains of NC and eastern TN it is tough to beat an olive woolly bugger, olive caddis emerger, and a dry dropper rig using a chubby Chernobyl and a red copper john. Don't have pictures because I'm actually in Florida and left all my trout flies at home.


Don't discount that dry/dropper rig for bluegill/bream in Florida!!! this time of year just change to any semi large parachute, or mayfly pattern with a Prince nymph dropper. I tie mine with std green hurl body, yellow biot wing, yellow biot tail, instead or the traditional way. Back home you'll get a couple raised eyebrows from trout nerds with that biot combo, but who cares, they're trout nerds lol.
They'll be moving up shallow soon (maybe there now) and is a nice option to have if you get blown off the coast.


----------



## Backwater

Ok, all you new to the Fly board. Let's see your best 3 flies. Read the initial introduction and give us your best 3 shots!


----------



## LowHydrogen

TTT

Ya'll quit arguing about fiberglass and spray rails, get in here and update this thread.

I'm swapping out one of my three, the red/white 'ducer is out, the muddler crab is in. Had solid success with these guys in my area.


----------



## Backwater

LowHydrogen said:


> ]


Look at dem purdy clousers. Those are about my favorite color combination for clousers. Caught a ton of fish on those. I actually met ole Bob this summer and had a great time chatting with him.


----------



## LowHydrogen

Yep gotta have the red nose. I like mine with bead chain eyes. They don't look quite as good, but I think they are nicer to cast, while still having a decent eye size. Most times where I'm fishing, I don't want them running very deep either.


----------



## Moore Lyon and Quick

I do a lot of blind casting, so these work well for me - from top, gurgler, "flash bang" polarflash gotcha style fly, olive/chart/white clouser with or without pink fluoro fiber and a sand shrimp pattern. Should have also thrown in a redfish crack and an EP minnow


----------



## JEROME MCKOWN

Nway93 said:


> If I had only one fly to use it'd be an everglades special. If I'm back home in Jupiter, Fl and using a fly rod its either chucking flies into the mangroves for snook and small tarpon or a couple ponds I have found with snook reds and poons. The waters pretty stained in both places so the ep works well. I've caught a bit of everything on it. Reds, snook, tarpon to 30lbs, ladyfish, jacks, snapper, small goliaths, peacocks and largemouths, crappie, and even the only sheepie I've landed on fly.
> 
> My go to up here in Jax is what I call the cha cha slide.
> 
> 
> I was shown a variation of this by the guys at Blackfly. I use psuedo hair as the tail a pair of sili legs and tarantula brush for the body. I keep a ton of these in my lowtide redfish box in black and purple, tan, and purple and tan as pictured. Always on a #4 daichi 2546 with med beadchain eyes. Lands very soft and with the legs and brush has a lot of movement. If I put this where it needs to be and little ticks with a short pause in between it gets ate almost everytime for backing and busting reds. I've also tied it with either finn raccoon or rabbit strip as the tail and uv polar chenille as the body for the big spooky schools in the winter since you can let it sit but still moves a lot.
> 
> Last one is the only fly I carry besides a gurgler for tailers in the grass.
> 
> 
> Called the bacon bit since Austin Bacon at Blackfly came up with it. I tie it with a ball of estaz at the back to splay out the rabbit strips a bit more and sometimes throw in mono eyes. Austin just uses polar chenille, rubber legs, rabbit strips for claws, tarantula brush, and of course a weed guard. X-small lead eyes so it doesn't hit the water too hard but I'll use sm or med eyes later in the tailing season as the grass seeds so it gets down to the fish rather than hangs up on the grass. I use a sl12s #2, it was originally tied on a #6 b10s but after people complained about breaking hooks Austin uses #4 2546's. I strip it long and slow and also works for sheepies in the grass although I can never get those bastards to eat.


----------



## JEROME MCKOWN

DO YOU EVER SELL YOUR CHA CHA SLIDE FLIES.... IF SO PLEASE RESPOND WITH A CELL #

THANK YOU IN ADVANCE,

JEROME MCKOWN
LPPD RETIRED DET.
281-224-6446
"CPR....CATCH PHOTO RELEASE WITH AN OCCASIONAL..CFE....CATCH FRY EAT


----------



## Forgottencoast

To start I’ve Only been fly fishing inshore for a year now, it was a huge learning curve for this live bait fisherman but I have enjoyed every second of it. Here are my 3 go to’s as of right now. 
1. A fly I came up with that I am sure is a variant of someone else’s. I named it the “Redfish Purple Drank”. I’ve caught the most redfish on this fly in this color and stuck an over slot that broke me off with this fly in pink and chartreuse. 

2. Deceiver in multiple colors. Usually white/chartreuse. Hooked fish but haven’t landed any in this fly yet. Buddy had a cobia way one but could not get a hook set. 

3. Crab pattern fly. I’ve caught redfish and my personal best fish on fly, a 40+” tailing black drum, on this fly. 

I have a bunch of more patterns that I have tied, but just haven’t had time to fish/still learning this hole throwing feathers and fur thing. It’s been a blast and can’t wait for warmer weather. 

Also shout out for reviving and old a** thread! Lol


----------



## SomaliPirate

Forgottencoast said:


> To start I’ve Only been fly fishing inshore for a year now, it was a huge learning curve for this live bait fisherman but I have enjoyed every second of it. Here are my 3 go to’s as of right now.
> 1. A fly I came up with that I am sure is a variant of someone else’s. I named it the “Redfish Purple Drank”. I’ve caught the most redfish on this fly in this color and stuck an over slot that broke me off with this fly in pink and chartreuse.
> 
> 2. Deceiver in multiple colors. Usually white/chartreuse. Hooked fish but haven’t landed any in this fly yet. Buddy had a cobia way one but could not get a hook set.
> 
> 3. Crab pattern fly. I’ve caught redfish and my personal best fish on fly, a 40+” tailing black drum, on this fly.
> 
> I have a bunch of more patterns that I have tied, but just haven’t had time to fish/still learning this hole throwing feathers and fur thing. It’s been a blast and can’t wait for warmer weather.
> 
> Also shout out for reviving and old a** thread! Lol


Nice drum. I spent all summer throwing flies and artificial at those bastards with no eats.


----------



## Forgottencoast

SomaliPirate said:


> Nice drum. I spent all summer throwing flies and artificial at those bastards with no eats.


I did the same, months if throwing at countless fish and finally got one to eat. Of course as soon as I stuck her, I looked to the left and a giant bull Red was tailing on the other end of the bar


----------



## redchaser

I tie strictly for utility. My requirements of a fly being that 1. It catches fish 2. its relatively easy to tie. 3. It's fairly durable. I tie to match conditions more than matching the hatch. So here's what I got. 

1. The "Redchaser Whistler" a flashy variation on Dan Blanton's classic whistler that I started tying in 2001. It's caught a redfish or two

2. Kirk Dietrich's "Shrimp Head Fly" (he actually calls it a craw-shrimp but my buddies and I call it the shrimp head because that's what it looks like). It's great for redfish in ponds

3. Kind of a lazy mans toad that I tie for big bull redfish. Make the tail of finnish raccoon or marabou and post it up as you do with a toad fly, tie in lead eyes, then instead of going through the trouble of tying a yarn head I just palmer a hackle. Purple with Chart. Hackle is my go to color, black and red works well too.


----------



## Caleb.Esparza

This is a good thread, may as well revive it. 
As you can tell, I'm not into over complicated flies designed to catch fisherman. Fish don't give a sh*t what color your crustacean eyes are (or if your flatbill matches your reel but that's a conversation for another day..)

1.) Gurgler (#2 varivas) 








2.) Small crabby thing (#4-#6 hook usually)








3.) Green Weenie (Bull Redfish especial.. #2 or #1 SL11-3h or something.)


----------



## RunningOnEmpty

Forgottencoast said:


> To start I’ve Only been fly fishing inshore for a year now, it was a huge learning curve for this live bait fisherman but I have enjoyed every second of it. Here are my 3 go to’s as of right now.
> 1. A fly I came up with that I am sure is a variant of someone else’s. I named it the “Redfish Purple Drank”. I’ve caught the most redfish on this fly in this color and stuck an over slot that broke me off with this fly in pink and chartreuse.
> 
> 2. Deceiver in multiple colors. Usually white/chartreuse. Hooked fish but haven’t landed any in this fly yet. Buddy had a cobia way one but could not get a hook set.
> 
> 3. Crab pattern fly. I’ve caught redfish and my personal best fish on fly, a 40+” tailing black drum, on this fly.
> 
> I have a bunch of more patterns that I have tied, but just haven’t had time to fish/still learning this hole throwing feathers and fur thing. It’s been a blast and can’t wait for warmer weather.
> 
> Also shout out for reviving and old a** thread! Lol


WOW that drum is a pig! I've never caught one on fly. Probably because I'm always throwing snook/tarpon flies.


----------



## Backwater

Caleb.Esparza said:


> I'm not into over complicated flies designed to catch fisherman.


This ^^^


----------



## bryson

Backwater said:


> This ^^^


I agree that most of what I do to my flies has no effect on the fish's perception, but I do enjoy the act of tying. As long as the complicated stuff added doesn't _negatively_ impact how the fly works, I'll add it. I still do enjoy tying some patterns that are very simple, though.

Disclaimer -- all that goes out the window if I need flies and don't have much time. Then you'll see lots of "guide patterns" come off the vise.


----------



## Backwater

I'm heading south this weekend for 10 days to warm blue green waters and sun on my back! 

I made it a point to make sure I packed flies that no two were alike. That way, I can test flies on bones and permit and see what else they'll eat aside from the go-to flies. It's all about the flies, baby! Lol At my age, it's that level where I can see what else they'll eat, instead of catching one fish after the other on the same fly. Don't get me wrong... I love catching 'em, but it's nice to try new patterns and variations you came up with, to see what else they'll eat... or not. Of course I packed for all the other possibilities. 










Ted Haas


----------



## mightyrime

I have had to change it up since moving to the west coast. We fish for Yellowtail, yellowfin tuna, dorado, bonito... the pacific sardine is the main menu item so the sea habbits in various colors from black, olive or green and white size 2/0 or 3/0 billy pate eagle claw hooks. And just a 3/0 olive jig head clouser has been excellent out here. For calico bass they really like baby lobsters off the rocks so i posted an orange bunny strip thing that they like to eat


----------



## mightyrime

and these 3 trout streamers have worked really well on the rivers of the eastern sierras


----------



## Backwater

mightyrime said:


> I have had to change it up since moving to the west coast. We fish for Yellowtail, yellow fin, dorado, bonito... the pacific sardine is the main menu item so the sea habbits in various colors from blackmolive or green and whiteand just an olive jig head clouser. And for calico bass they really like baby lobsters off the rocks so i posted an orange bunny strip thing that they like to eat


Nice looking flies. We basically have very similar pelagics here off the Gulf coast. Just wish we got YFT's.


----------



## mightyrime

This season should be interesting as with the La Nina it does the opposite and the water cools here. I am told by others that if this happens we wont see the dorado nor YFT but in years past lots of albacore tuna come down from the north. I miss my stripe bass from the east and really miss sight fishing but the palegic thing has been a nice suprise and you cant be the socal weather


----------



## Caleb.Esparza

bryson said:


> I agree that most of what I do to my flies has no effect on the fish's perception, but I do enjoy the act of tying. As long as the complicated stuff added doesn't _negatively_ impact how the fly works, I'll add it. I still do enjoy tying some patterns that are very simple, though.
> 
> Disclaimer -- all that goes out the window if I need flies and don't have much time. Then you'll see lots of "guide patterns" come off the vise.


Don't get me wrong, I love tying. And I will spend 25 minutes on a single fly to get it just right if I feel the need, but generally I like patterns that are simple in nature and more on the subtle side of the house. I think it's way more about reading the fish's body language and how you present them a fly then what the fly is in particular. 

And I generally don't use a whole lot of flash so it's rare that I get a negative reaction from a fish outside of them maybe just deciding not to eat it once in a blue moon.


----------



## CedarCreek

mightyrime said:


> This season should be interesting as with the La Nina it does the opposite and the water cools here. I am told by others that if this happens we wont see the dorado nor YFT but in years past lots of albacore tuna come down from the north. I miss my stripe bass from the east and really miss sight fishing but the palegic thing has been a nice suprise and you cant be the socal weather


When I passed through SoCal, I used to hit King Harbor in Redondo Beach for Pacific Bonito when the SoCal Edison plant had the hot water discharge going. That used to be some crazy good action in those days. Good for the sea lions too. I guess that’s a thing of the past?


----------



## texasag07

Caleb.Esparza said:


> Don't get me wrong, I love tying. And I will spend 25 minutes on a single fly to get it just right if I feel the need, but generally I like patterns that are simple in nature and more on the subtle side of the house. I think it's way more about reading the fish's body language and how you present them a fly then what the fly is in particular.
> 
> And I generally don't use a whole lot of flash so it's rare that I get a negative reaction from a fish outside of them maybe just deciding not to eat it once in a blue moon.


If you come this way this summer I can show you some reds that will make your head spin. It’s more surprising when they eat than not, lol.


----------



## mro

I've been lurking around here for a while and like this thread so here’s a couple of my favorite flies.


----------



## Backwater

mro said:


> I've been lurking around here for a while and like this thread so here’s a couple of my favorite flies.
> 
> View attachment 22684
> View attachment 22685
> View attachment 22687


Whoa! And you use these for....?


----------



## mro

The first white fly has about 20 inches of mink.
It is made with (15) 1 to 1 1/2 inch strips and two small sections of palmered mink tied on a Mustad 2/0 3407 and a Senyo's articulated 40mm (1 5/8 inch) shank.

Bottom picture is variations on the white fly.
The black/red fly is tied on a 3/0 Mustad and used to be my go to fly for Tarpon.

Back to the white fly...
I've never tied a fly that has anywhere near the action of this design. The following picture is the same fly but only the "rear hook", then the picture after that has the shank attached and top/bottom and side mink strips tied in. The tail is tied the same way, with four strips (top/botton and side pieces)


----------



## mro

Hi Backwater,
The white fly will catch anything that will eat a minnow. I've not fished it in a tropical location yet but have used it in Alaska down to California. Have caught Salmon, Trout, Pike, Dolly Varden, Steel Head, Stripped Bass, Large and Small Mouth bass, Halibut and a few rock fish.

In the last picture above I pulled the mink strips away a little so you can imagine what will happen when you start and stop a strip. Plus being made with an articulated shank just adds to the flys action.


----------



## mro

just a note... 

I use mink because I found that if has more "action" than rabbit but the length of the fur is shorter than rabbit and tying it "zonker" style only works well on the small size flies. 

Hope you guys like them.


----------



## Rick hambric

From 3/0aki down to a #4 a tan/white mullet is hard to beat. I add a small touch of red rabbit underneath for gills. then an olive/white clouser with pearl braid down the shank, x wrap the hair around the eyes/don’t wrap it down the shank. This help create a lateral line along with the 3pxs is flash. All craft fur shrimp, and last of all a spears white mullet(this one has a beadchain as I was in deeper water). I can go anywhere with those flies and catch fish. Might not be trophy’s, but it soothes the soul.


----------



## mro

I like the bars on your mullet and shrimp.
That's something I need to try.


----------



## Rick hambric

mro said:


> I like the bars on your mullet and shrimp.
> That's something I need to try.


Copper metallic sharpie. I also tie a small bunch of bucktail (from the very tip of a tail) on the hook first. Helps stop any fouling yet still has good movement. Then some flash and a 12in dubbing loop filled with white craft fur. Spin and wrap. A touch of tan on top and 3d tan eyes I get from Kevin at appalach fly co.
The shrimp is literally all craft fur. I take the leftovers of patches and cut the 3/4in off while it’s in clips then fill up a dubbing loop. Spinto hellandback and wrap the body very tight. Trim to shape.


----------



## RunningOnEmpty

Backwater said:


> I'm heading south this weekend for 10 days to warm blue green waters and sun on my back!
> 
> I made it a point to make sure I packed flies that no two were alike. That way, I can test flies on bones and permit and see what else they'll eat aside from the go-to flies. It's all about the flies, baby! Lol At my age, it's that level where I can see what else they'll eat, instead of catching one fish after the other on the same fly. Don't get me wrong... I love catching 'em, but it's nice to try new patterns and variations you came up with, to see what else they'll eat... or not. Of course I packed for all the other possibilities.
> 
> View attachment 21959
> 
> 
> Ted Haas


And I thought I was the only one using a Plano box to stuff flies into LOL. I need to treat myself to a new fly box.


----------



## permitchaser

mro said:


> Hi Backwater,
> The white fly will catch anything that will eat a minnow. I've not fished it in a tropical location yet but have used it in Alaska down to California. Have caught Salmon, Trout, Pike, Dolly Varden, Steel Head, Stripped Bass, Large and Small Mouth bass, Halibut and a few rock fish.
> 
> In the last picture above I pulled the mink strips away a little so you can imagine what will happen when you start and stop a strip. Plus being made with an articulated shank just adds to the flys action.


Darn I thought they where articulated bunnies. Had no idea it was mink
Does your wife wear them when you not fishing


----------



## Newman

I never leave the dock without these.
Purple splayed: Great low light, dirty water, but sometimes deadly in clean water under high sun. Sometimes they mistake it for a shrimp, sometimes crab, even a mullet, depending on retrieve.
EP: Track very well, both in water, and in flight. My favorite if pogies are around. Land quietly consistently.
Sliders: Move a lot of water. Good for fish eating mullet, especially in high current. Least accurate in air, can land violently.


----------



## mro

permitchaser said:


> Darn I thought they where articulated bunnies. Had no idea it was mink
> Does your wife wear them when you not fishing


My first wife never got into mink and I'm glad of it because she would have had to have one of every color. My second wife didn't have any furs either but she did have some rather really cool leather 

As for articulated bunnies:


----------



## Backwater

Rick hambric said:


> View attachment 22699
> .


I recognize that clouser!


----------



## Rick hambric

Backwater said:


> I recognize that clouser!


Little twist on another I know of. Works like a charm!!!! Went out with a bud yesterday, chunking clousers on the river. I used mine and he was throwing his. 4shoalies later I heard, you got another one of those?


----------



## Henry Lee Fowler IV

Wooly bugger, Clouser and soft foam popper. I have used them all in various colors and sizes for trout, panfish, bass (Lm and Sm), Tarpon, snapper, carp and more.


----------



## Backwater

Henry Lee Fowler IV said:


> Wooly bugger, Clouser and soft foam popper. I have used them all in various colors and sizes for trout, panfish, bass (Lm and Sm), Tarpon, snapper, carp and more.


You from SW FL? Lol


----------



## Henry Lee Fowler IV

Backwater said:


> You from SW FL? Lol


NC my friend fished all over lol. I left out some species that would've given that away.


----------



## Backwater

Ok guys, since we recently just had a fly tying contest with some new people as well, I thought I'd bring this thread back up to the surface and see who else can share what their top *3 Best Flies* are to our microskiff fly fishing community.

Give it up, new guys!


----------



## Backwater

TTT

Let's keep this thread going! It's too bad Photobucket.com has made it tough to post pics. But now we can just post them up directly from your hard drive. I'll be trying to re-post any of my pics I posted up here, soon.

Let's see what cha got!


----------



## Bill Payne

Bendbacks and bait patterns in general.


----------



## Shallow Expectations

Hard to pick just 3. Id be very happy with these 3 in my box


----------



## Bill Payne

Shallow Expectations said:


> Hard to pick just 3. Id be very happy with these 3 in my box
> View attachment 129590
> View attachment 129592
> View attachment 129594


How do you make the body for that last one?


----------



## Shallow Expectations

Bill Payne said:


> How do you make the body for that last one?


Deer creek silverside foils and UV resin. I have a video online on it.


----------



## Micro Thinfisher

This is a little like asking what are your three favorite Hooter calendar girls....too many choices. Needs to be at minimum:

3 best Saltwater offshore flys.
3 best Saltwater inshore flys.
3 best Freshwater Trout flys.
3 best Freshwater Bass and everything else flys.
Then I could participate as some will work for others and some won’t.


----------



## KyleCorey

1. #4 EP baitfish with mylar tube for minnow look-everything







2. #4 felt crab with Epoxy underneath for weight and to hold legs-Reds, drum and sheepshead







3. #4 coyote shrimp- everything








Elephants eat peanuts...


----------



## Mc_Fly

Coyote shrimp 


KyleCorey said:


> 1. #4 EP baitfish with mylar tube for minnow look-everything
> View attachment 129924
> 2. #4 felt crab with Epoxy underneath for weight and to hold legs-Reds, drum and sheepshead
> View attachment 129926
> 3. #4 coyote shrimp- everything
> View attachment 129928
> 
> Elephants eat peanuts...


Lovin that coyote shrimp


----------



## permitchaser

You know my favorite fly is the one that's pulling


----------



## FlyBy

Mr. Mullet










Crease flies









The Admiral


----------



## Andrew Jones

These 3 flies will catch fish almost anywhere in the world.


----------



## Caleb.Esparza

Simple and deadly


----------



## Backwater

Caleb.Esparza said:


> Simple and deadly


Caleb, is that a worm hook?


----------



## Backwater

Andrew Jones said:


> These 3 flies will catch fish almost anywhere in the world.


The pics didn't show up.


----------



## Shadowcast

All 3 columns of the water covered....

Curt's Linesider. As it's name implies, a great topwater fly for snook, but just about everything else will drill it. I love it during spring and fall baitfish runs around docks and mangroves. 

High Flies "Mulletaire." A great baitfish pattern for all seasons and everything eats it.

The Corona Toad. My go-to winter time fly for reds especially in the olive color. This fly always sees action on RedFly day in January.
View attachment 130376


----------



## Caleb.Esparza

Backwater said:


> Caleb, is that a worm hook?


It’s the Umpqua X-series bendback hook in #1. I shy away from anything tiemco/umpqua usually but I’ve had good experiences with this one so far.


----------



## Andrew Jones

Backwater said:


> Caleb, is that a worm hook?


Really? I see them from my end.


----------



## barry noll

Nway93 said:


> If I had only one fly to use it'd be an everglades special. If I'm back home in Jupiter, Fl and using a fly rod its either chucking flies into the mangroves for snook and small tarpon or a couple ponds I have found with snook reds and poons. The waters pretty stained in both places so the ep works well. I've caught a bit of everything on it. Reds, snook, tarpon to 30lbs, ladyfish, jacks, snapper, small goliaths, peacocks and largemouths, crappie, and even the only sheepie I've landed on fly.
> 
> My go to up here in Jax is what I call the cha cha slide.
> 
> 
> I was shown a variation of this by the guys at Blackfly. I use psuedo hair as the tail a pair of sili legs and tarantula brush for the body. I keep a ton of these in my lowtide redfish box in black and purple, tan, and purple and tan as pictured. Always on a #4 daichi 2546 with med beadchain eyes. Lands very soft and with the legs and brush has a lot of movement. If I put this where it needs to be and little ticks with a short pause in between it gets ate almost everytime for backing and busting reds. I've also tied it with either finn raccoon or rabbit strip as the tail and uv polar chenille as the body for the big spooky schools in the winter since you can let it sit but still moves a lot.
> 
> Last one is the only fly I carry besides a gurgler for tailers in the grass.
> 
> 
> Called the bacon bit since Austin Bacon at Blackfly came up with it. I tie it with a ball of estaz at the back to splay out the rabbit strips a bit more and sometimes throw in mono eyes. Austin just uses polar chenille, rubber legs, rabbit strips for claws, tarantula brush, and of course a weed guard. X-small lead eyes so it doesn't hit the water too hard but I'll use sm or med eyes later in the tailing season as the grass seeds so it gets down to the fish rather than hangs up on the grass. I use a sl12s #2, it was originally tied on a #6 b10s but after people complained about breaking hooks Austin uses #4 2546's. I strip it long and slow and also works for sheepies in the grass although I can never get those bastards to eat.


Love the Bacon Bit! I tie it and use it all around. works well in Mosquito Lagoon as well!


----------

